# Binton Rally Fan C Dress



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

How many of you attending the Binton Rally will be wearing fancy dress?

.................Not saying I've decided to wear a fancy dress :wink: but if I do.......... I don't want to be the only one :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Ian, we all are, honest, you won't be alone.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Oh, that's fine then I'll pack the skirt & high heels..................... Doh !!! not falling for that one Dave :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think that I always wear fancy dress. My wife says: "you're not going out in _THAT_ thing, are you?"

What on earth brought up the subject of fancy dress? I don't do fancy dress. Sorry.

Gerald


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> _Halloween themed rally, so bring a pumpkin if you have any, please no naked lights.Fancy dress if you feel like it NOT compulsory. _


...............In Rally description.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

I'll give you a clue. Jacquie WON'T be in fancy dress, either; she'll just pack her hat and broom as normal.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bsb2000 said:


> > _Halloween themed rally, so bring a pumpkin if you have any, please no naked lights.Fancy dress if you feel like it NOT compulsory. _
> 
> 
> ...............In Rally description.


Oh. Yeah. _*THAT*_ description. A bona-fide case of RTFM, methinks 

Dave - _just_ her hat and broom?? Blimey! With that and the "Adults Only Sites" thread up near the top, are MHF meets heading in a different direction? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> I think that I always wear fancy dress. My wife says: "you're not going out in _THAT_ thing, are you?"
> 
> What on earth brought up the subject of fancy dress? I don't do fancy dress. Sorry.
> 
> Gerald


]

Your in good company there then Gerald. i have bother getting clothes to fit without trying to get fancy dress as well. & other half wont.

We will come along though & see what the rest of you are wearing.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> > _Halloween themed rally, so bring a pumpkin if you have any, please no naked lights.Fancy dress if you feel like it NOT compulsory. _
> 
> 
> ...............In Rally description.


But optional

Motorhomer


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Since seeing Bridget Jones's Diary, I have now another phobia so I think it unlikely I will appear as Long Pusser Silver as I need both legs to drive the van. And I bought the parrot from John Cleese which he swore was alive but with two glass eyes and stuffing coming out, I have severe reservations.


----------

